# I'm In Hensley Heaven!



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

OK, I've observed that Hensley devotees wax poetic about their $3000 hitches often with an evangelical zeal. I often thought that they had to overcompensate for spending that ridiculous amount of money.

Well...count me among the converted!!

I installed the hitch this morning with a trailer buddy of mine (He has a 34' Artic Fox) and it took us about 2 1/2 hours, maybe longer. Mainly because we were being anal about making sure the trailer was level and the the hitch connection was perfectly straight. The instructions say that you don't have to be perfect, but I wasn't buying it. It wasn't hard, just involved. The hardest part was drilling the new brackets onto the A frame (which my buddy did for me, hey! what are friends for?). We also had to remove my Reese Strait-line hitch first and that took some time.

Once it was installed and we had the tension bars to the correct tension for weight distribution, we took it for a ride. The very first observation is how quiet is was. No creaking hitch noises that I have come to accept as normal. Turning left out of his driveway, with one of his family cars parked in the street on the left, he thought I was gonna hit the car with the trailer. The Hensley corners so tightly and so predictably, I knew I had clearance and I missed the car by about 4 feet. Then I drove about 100 yards on a straight incline. No wobble, no tilt, no "trailer" feeling. A very solid, straight and stiff ride. I know exactly what people experience when they say it tows like a longer single vehicle.

You don't perceive that you have an articulated vehicle that hinges, you feel like you are driving a much longer one-piece vehicle. Until you move into a turn. Then your turning is like I predict a 5th wheel would feel like. Your perceived pivot point is about mid-truck. I was giggling like a kid on Christmas. We took it up to 70 mph on an interstate for about 10 miles and, as I'm sure you've heard promised time and time again, ABSOLUTELY NO SWAY! My friend and I took turns driving and after about 10 minutes he asked how much it cost and how fast it took to get mine. I'm sure he's in the process of talking his wife into buying one right now. He and I were so impressed by how solid and confident we felt. It's really something that you have to experience as it's hard to explain.

Coming back we took winding, uphill country roads with lots of blind corners and lots of traffic. I found myself telling stories and being as confident driving that road as I felt without having a trailer. I really forgot I was towing until I hit a steep incline and felt the engine lurch a little to make it up the hill. NO WHITE KNUCKLES!

When we got back we navigated some cul-de-sacs to see if the improved turning radius reports were true. Let's just say I easily took the turns and needed less than two-thirds of the circle for a complete U-turn. Turns on a dime! We took turns sitting on the back deck with the back hatch open watching it do it's thing. AMAZING!

Hitching and unhitching, once you get the groove of it, is easier than a standard hitch. Backing up is also more controlled than a standard hitch. However, having gotten use to backing up, hitching, unhitching and trailering with a standard hitch, it definitely took some adjustments to change old habits. But without that previous experience, I could never have realized the awesome difference between the two...and the Reese is an excellent hitch!

Hensley has a 60-day money back guarantee, but I doubt anyone uses it. I certainly wouldn't go back to the Reese knowing what I know now. This should be standard equipment on all towables!

Suffice it to say, I'm the newest Hensley evangelist!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glenn,

Congrats on your new hitch. One of these days (Oh, come on lottery!) I might invest in the best myself.

Until then, I'll just get used to my Equalizer.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, Salman showed me his Hensley at the Rocky Mountain Rally. Thing is a monster. No doubt you feel like your aren't towing.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I just saw Notyets Hensly today. It is a monster! And he loves it. It is a impressive piece of engineering.

John


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad to hear you are enjoying your "NEW" toy







. I was also converted and do not have any regrets about the cost. This should be standard equipment, for the saftey and ease of driving (NO WHITE KNUCKLES), and absolutly NO sway! Way to go Hensley!!

People at the campgrounds that don't know about Hensley, will come up and ask you what kind of hitch it is, then you can go into your saftey sermon.

Happy Camping!!! action

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

glen action

congrats on the new hitch









any chance you could take some pictures and post them please

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Glenn
On the new hitch.
You have to post some pics.

Don


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll do a practice hitching this weekend and post pics!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm envious. I'll bet that's the next purchase Grunt0311 wants me to make! Congrats!


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Glenn,

Maybe we will see you on there Customer Testimonials


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

For all of you out there that are wondering when is the right time to buy an Arrow....
I just recieved an email from one of the sales people at Hensley with the following offer:

Starting October first and ending November first, Hensley Arrow Hitches are on sale with 3 cost saving options.
Option 1: Â $150 discount for cash/credit cardÂ sales 
Option 2: Â Interest free payment plan for 12 months.Â $249.58 per month
Option 3:Â 24 month payment plan. 8% interest.Â $135.46 per month
*** All upgrades to heavy duty 1400 pound barsÂ and accessories are due with the first payment.

It appears that they have reduced their prices to 'an arm and only part of a leg'








Can you tell I'm jealous.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I got the same e-mail.

Option 1: notice that the price is not included, just the $150 discount.

Option 2: $249.58 a month for 12 months = $2994.96 what a bargain. I thought that was the base price.

Option 3: 135.46 a month for 24 months = $3251.04 again a bargain.

This is not a jab at Hensley's engineers, just the marketing people. Where is the sale?

Tim


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Hensley community...I have had mine for six months now and can't imagine towing without it. We just took a trip this weekend and I had 20-30 mph crosswinds the entire way. No sway, no issues at all. Just a great trip.

You will probably find that you will tweak the hitch along the way as you use it more. You can play with the spring bars to adjust the WD and ride quality.

Enjoy!


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Congratulations. I've been thinking about getting one myself.

Don't forget to update your signature!

Bruce


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glenn,

Thanks for the great and informed review of the Hensley. It really does sound like a great setup.









I just can't get past that one thing... $3,000!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Attention all Outbackers!

I am negotiating a deal for Outbackers for the month of October. If anyone is planning to buy...hold on until I can post the details. I will be going out with my family tonight for dinner but I will post it around midnight EST.

Thanks for your patience...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, another "convert" story has this doubting Thomas thinking I need to start putting pennies in a jar.

Seems to me if they lowered the price to $1500 they'd sell four times as many and be way ahead, but what do I know.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats, I hear nothing but great things about them.

I thought about it for ours but at this point with such a short trailer I can't justify it. If someday we get something longer I may consider it, but that means a new truck and that isn't happening for a while.

Mike


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

OK, here's the deal I got on the Hensley Arrow hitch for Outbackers.com:

Outbackers.com Hensley Arrow hitch special

Hope that helps!


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

So maybe I'll get a HA, sell the 8.1 2005 Yukon XL, and start towing with my 2000 5.0L Mercury Mountaineer again. What do y'all think?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

newbie_outbacker said:


> So maybe I'll get a HA, sell the 8.1 2005 Yukon XL, and start towing with my 2000 5.0L Mercury Mountaineer again. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm clearly more 'newbie' than thou (haven't got the TT yet) - so can't help on the TV but can tell you that I ordered the HA 2 days ago and this Outbacker's deal with Hensley (good thru *10/21* ) saves $300 off the "no interest" manufacturer's deal. Total = $27??.







That's alot to scape up but I figure you can't pay too much for added safety!!! My wheelbase is a bit shy for the (on-order) 25RSS and Hensley rep. was quite adamant about the fact that the s/wb actually enhances the benefits. But - as others here have pointed out (read the info - its all in there), the Arrow is heavy so will decrease the load you can carry in the TV. (Hey - who needs gas? I've got an Arrow !!!







)

Hensley rep was pretty quick to add that he recommends the owner installs - service reps don't read, install the 1st one wrong (maybe 3-4 hrs) but now they "know how to do it"... so next time it doesn't take them as long, they still install wrong, and charge that next guy for the full 3 -4 hrs (and the new guy has to go home and rebuild it anyway). My TT dealer said it would take their "knowledgeable service guys" 5 hours







..... everyone here says it took them max 2...and they'd never done it. I'll be installing myself!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

newbie_outbacker said:


> So maybe I'll get a HA, sell the 8.1 2005 Yukon XL, and start towing with my 2000 5.0L Mercury Mountaineer again. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alan,

I think wolfwood missed your sarcasm. Now, a Hensley Arrow will not let anyone tow outside their GCWR nor will it allow you to exceed your vehicle's tow capacity. It will, however, allow you to exceed the suggested maximum trailer length to wheelbase ratio because the risk of exceeding that rating is fishtailing and trailer sway, both of which are eliminated by the Hensley.

If you want to see how I feel about exceeding one's tow weights, read this:

Red flags!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep - you're right - missed it. Don't know nothing about other TV's (didn't I say that???)







Hey - I'm a newbie - cut me some slack here ! shy


----------



## stwoodruff (Oct 12, 2005)

Three more members of Hensley Heaven will be arriving soon. Their Orange ticket through the Orange gates is shipping today by UPS.

Thanks for all your support on this forum. I really appreciate it.

Sean Woodruff
Vice President
Hensley Mfg., Inc.
800-410-6580 Ext.100


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sean:

Thanks for checking in and welcome to Outbackers!







And of course thanks for making the special buy available.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

stwoodruff said:


> Three more members of Hensley Heaven will be arriving soon. Their Orange ticket through the Orange gates is shipping today by UPS.
> 
> Thanks for all your support on this forum. I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


....and thanks for all YOUR support & help on the phone the other day! Only 1 issue tho' - couldn't you have timed the Orange Light Special to arrive in time for the weekend?







Ah well, maybe the TT will be home by the NEXT weekend so I can install. Thanks again!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Sean,

Thanks for your support of Outbackers.com! Not only do we have the best TTs in the industry...many of us now have the best hitch to go with it!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Sean, Welcome to Outbackers!* action 
Glad to have you aboard.
And thanks for the great offer you made to all of us Outbackers!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

MAN did I want to get into this deal, but it's just not the time. As soon as I get the titan payed for (spring) I'm getting one! THANKS Glenn for looking out for others and Sean for makeing it happen!

Take care PW


----------

